
Ask HN: Best chat client for company use - martin_a
I would like to introduce a chat client into our company. Writing mails and dealing with the overhead for something like &quot;no, make it #3c3c3b&quot; just slows everything down.<p>Right now I am probably the only one using the &quot;fancy&quot; &quot;new&quot; stuff like Slack and as I work for a quite traditional printing company it will need some time to get new things up and running.<p>Ease of use is a big point and it must run on almost everything (old Macs + Windows systems but also the newest of both worlds, tablet support would be great).<p>Now I wonder whether Slack is the way to go because it got channels, which I find great, or if there is something better.<p>I even thought about setting up an IRC server and using that, but... well... traditional company...<p>Any ideas on this?
======
jonathanmh
Slack, mattermost

